

Ask HN: What happened to Steve Yegge?  He seems to have stopped blogging - andrewstuart


======
davelnewton
He filled up all the disks.

See also
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/62art/google_di...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/62art/google_disables_steve_yegges_site/c02lvwz).

------
IvyMike
Still tweeting every month or so.
[https://twitter.com/steve_yegge](https://twitter.com/steve_yegge)

------
DodgyEggplant
And while we are at it, maybe the reader Joel Spolsky would like to do
something about it

------
pshc
rip, GROK project.

